# New guys



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! They are TINY and I think the Chacoan has MBD pretty bad. There's a lot of twitching in his back legs so I need to work on that. The little black and white is so curious and social its funny. Here are the pix


































Sorry...I went a little pic crazy. lol

And a couple of shots with Coco for size camparison...man looking at her now I can sure tell that she has grown A LOT. Mom thinks that when I got her she was the size of the b&w and I think she's right. 15 inches.










Sorry there are a few of the B&W in there too


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

woops those didnt work, so I'll give it another shot

Both of em









The B&W













The Extreme













All three of them









I never realized how big Coco really was until I compared her to these guys


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the B&W will do just fine. He's eatn 3 crix already, and is pretty active...also fearless. lol. The Chacoan hasn't eatn he is a little lethargic and his back legs have been twitching abit, but I'll get the little guys into the plump little things they should be


----------



## Brad2bw (May 16, 2008)

nice pics, really good looking tegus. I can't wait for my little guy to beef up.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

Actualy i think they're pretty skinny...coco is beefy[the red] the other two...they're not too bad, but not fat either


----------



## DZLife (May 16, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> I'm pretty sure the B&W will do just fine. He's eatn 3 crix already, and is pretty active...also fearless. lol. The Chacoan hasn't eatn he is a little lethargic and his back legs have been twitching abit, but I'll get the little guys into the plump little things they should be



And you got them from marxxx, right? Told ya they'd be sick....


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

Yep...actualy they really aren't THAT bad. Ya they're not great I'll admit, but the B&W eats fine and is EXTREMLEY friendly. The Chacoan may have MBD, but that doesn't stop him from exploring. They do need some beefing up, but they're not as bad as I expected


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2008)

They do not look that skinny to me either, but they do look a bit small for their age. I am glad to see they have a good home now!!


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

Small doesnt begin to describe them...they're TINY. The B&W is only 17 inches with his tail. The chacoan bodily wise is bigger, but he's also scared of just about everything. lol. He starts twitching whenever I walk by or go to move him a bit(he keeps gettn stuck behing the water dish. No aggression from him just...really scared right now.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 16, 2008)

Congrats...photobucket has been funny lately. When you originally posted I was able to see the pictures and then I came back later and you had to repost.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 16, 2008)

ya...idk it was just kind of wierd so i just decided to repost pix. lol. gotta say the chacoan is starting to scare me on his MBD issues. He's got it REAL bad. He is starting to have trouble using his back legs, and when I pick him up the bottom can face all the way forward. Tommorow I plan on taking him outside in the sun so he can get some D3 and thought about giving him some oral injections of calcium, but I'm a little hesitant on that part so far.


----------

